# تطبيقات الطرق الجيوفيزيائية في مشاكل الطرق (الدراسة التنفيذ الصيانة)مرجع لايقدر بثمن



## yusefao (18 يوليو 2006)

<<<<<<ASALAM ALYKUM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

http://www.cflhd.gov/agm/SiteVersions/geotechPdf.pdf


----------



## C.Engineer (18 يوليو 2006)

[frame="13 70"]ألف شكر على هذا الكتاب , ولقد قمت بنقله الى المكتبة لتعم الفائدة أكثر[/frame]​


----------



## المهندس 518 (19 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخي يوسف على هذا الجهود


----------



## هادي المالكي (24 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمروعلى3 (26 يوليو 2006)

تم التثبيت
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_ahm (29 يوليو 2006)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## oras (31 يوليو 2006)

جارى التحميل


----------



## moh'd_kamel (15 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## sail (16 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="9 70"] 
كل التحيات ازجيها لك الاخ المهندس يوسفرو(حلوة دى)
مع عاطر التحايا
sail
[/FRAME]


----------



## huss21120 (27 أغسطس 2006)

*طلب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولاً شكراً على المجهود 
ثانياً حاولت انزال الملف اكثر من مرة ولاكن دون جدوى حيث بعد الانزال تاتيني رسالة انه غير صالح ..
عزيزي انا جيوفيزيائي من السعودية ومهتم بالطروق الجيوفيزياء واعمل في مجال هندسة الطرق العنوان اعجبني .
امل منك وبعد اذن المشرفين على المنتدى ان يرسل الملف على *****ي الشخصي وانا لكم من الشاكرين

huss21120***********
وتحياتي
م/حسين


----------



## EngIAO (28 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم
وفقكم الله


----------



## EngIAO (29 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ Yusefao
السلام عليكم
كل مرة احاول تنزيل الملف دون فائدة, هل من حل
وشكراً


----------



## yusefao (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم

الرابط مازال يشتغل ارجوا تكرار المحاولة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (30 أغسطس 2006)

فعلا الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد جدا


----------



## huss21120 (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*دون جدوى الملف لايريد ان يعمل وفيه خلل*

اعزائي الموضع مهم بالنسبة لي
اتمنى ارسال الملف الصالح على *****ي او بالطريقة التى ترونها ولاكن على الطريقة الحالية لايعمل وفي حالة ترفضون ذلك .
فجزاكم الله خيراً حيث لاجدوى من المحاولة مرة اخرى وامل منكم تجربة انزال الملف وفتحه .:55:


----------



## EngIAO (5 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
نشكركم جميعا على مجهودكم
هل يمكن تجزأة الملف الى عدة روابط لتسهيل تنزيل الملف


----------



## YASIR1977 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## EngIAO (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم
فعلا الرابط يعمل جيدا ولكن بسبب ان الملف ذو سعة كبيرة (حوالي 43.54 ميقابايت) ويحتاج الى ساعات لتنزيله لذلك ارجو اذا امكن تجزاة الملف وهل يوجد برنامج لسرعة التنزيل
وشكراً


----------



## رانو (16 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا أخي الكريم على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

الاخ العزيز
نشكركم علي المجهود الذي تبذلونه وندعو الله ان يجعل ذلك في ميزان الحسنات يوم القيامة


----------



## يقظان القيسي (2 أكتوبر 2006)

Thank You
Yagdan
Iraq


----------



## fahad22 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hamada2232313 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووووووورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## huss21120 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

بحثت عن المرجع في الجوجل ولم يظهر في مكان 
امل مساعدتي في الحصول على المرجع لتعم الفائدة
حاولت مرراً تنزيل الملف وفي كل مرة ينزل الملف معطوب او تالف
اذا امكن مرسلتي على بريدي الالكتروني او الطريقة التى من خلالها الحصول على نسخة من المرجع


----------



## yusefao (4 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

الرابط مازال يعمل ارجوا التأكد


----------



## ابو فيصل405 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عرام الحمد (10 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير 
لقد وفرة علي عناء ثلاثة اشهر دون جدو فجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Radwan Akkad (11 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجو إرسال الملف على العنوان التالي لمن إستطاع إنزاله radwn.eng*********** لكم الشكر وفقكم الله كذلك أرجو من المهدسين تخصص طرق وخدمات المراسلة بما لديهم من معلومات بالخصوص وليكن التبادل والتعاون بهذ المجال مشتركا لكم تحياتي ودمتم أخوكم المهندس رضوان عقاد


----------



## Radwan Akkad (11 نوفمبر 2006)

radwan.eng*********** العنوان لم يظهر كاملا يرجى الإرسال على العنوان الموجود عندكم


----------



## huss21120 (11 نوفمبر 2006)

امل الحصول على نسخة من التقرير على اميلي huss21120في مكتوب ولكم جزيل الشكر حيث لم استطيع تحميلها وحاولت عدة مرات رغم اني استخدم الانترنت عن طريق dsl
اتمنى الحصول على نسخة من التقرير وامل ان يكون بالعربي وذلك لما فيه فائدة للعاصمة المقدسة مكة المكرمة ..................... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء
م/ حسين جيوفيزيائي من امانة العاصمة المقدسة بمكة المكرمة


----------



## alakkad (14 نوفمبر 2006)

لم أستطيع تنزيل الملف أرحو مساعدني بذلك ولكم الشكر


----------



## Islam007 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على المجهود


----------



## badache (15 نوفمبر 2006)

merci &&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& merci


----------



## huss21120 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شباب ما في احد نزل الملف معقول والكل بايشيد بالموضوع
اتمنى ممن استطاع انزال الملف ارساله الى *****ي huss21120 هوت ميل دت كم
احتاج الملف .... وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## yousefrad (17 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا الى الاخ yusefao على هدة الهدية القيمة


----------



## battah (18 نوفمبر 2006)

Thanks alot
You safe my work:80: :80:


----------



## استشاري علوم ارض (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي م. حسن الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

تجد نسخة من الملف على الموقع مباشرة وعلى العنوان
http://www.cflhd.gov/agm/geoApplications/index.htm

وفي حالة احتياجكم لاي معلومات عن الموضوع فانا مختص في الطرق الجوفيزئائية ويمكن ان اساعد عند اي سوال كما ان مكتبي الاستشاري في السعودية يقوم بهده الاعمال واعمال مشابهة 

وبالتوفيق
http://www.cflhd.gov/agm/geoApplications/index.htm


----------



## huss21120 (22 نوفمبر 2006)

عزيزي استشاري علوم الارض
كيف يمكن التواصل معك
ارجو ارسال *****ك على *****ي huss21120 هوت ميل . كوم


----------



## الحليسي (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم ... جاؤي التحميل و شكرا سلفا


----------



## ahmed amori (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر على الكتاب


----------



## المهندسة مروة محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اللص الطائر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم يا استاذنا العزيز


----------



## مهندس طموح (28 ديسمبر 2006)

ماقصرتوا والله يبارك في جهودكم


----------



## مصطفي ابو (3 يناير 2007)

_مشكور جدا علي هذا الكتاب الرائع ونتمني المزيد منكم ودمتم_


----------



## labeeb (15 يناير 2007)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المرجع القيم 
وفعلا يا ليت لو تقسمه اثنين او ثلاثة اقسام عن طريق الرار حتى يسهل تنزيله 
لان اذا نقصت سرعة التحميل مع طول المدة فأن المفات قد تنزل معطوبة هذا بالاضافة الى ان اذا كان على قسمين او ثلاثة فقط ممكن ينزل الواحد جزء اليوم الاول والباقي فيمابعد خاصة لمن لايملك انترنت او يجد صعوبات اخرى 
وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## احمد السماحى (26 يناير 2007)

شكرا كثيرا ع مجهودك الرائع ونتمنى الاستفاده


----------



## el-Poeasi (5 فبراير 2007)

جاري محاولة التحميل

تحياتي


----------



## احمد انور علي (7 فبراير 2007)

شكرا علي هذا العمل العظيم


----------



## نيازي الأشول (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## hafid_firas (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## zaen (13 فبراير 2007)

( يسلموا )هي كلمة مختصرة لمجموعة من العباراتـ ..


يـ : يعطيكـ العافيـة

ـسـ : سلمت أناملكـ .. سلمت يمناكـ .. 

لـ : لكـ حبي و تقديري .. لكـ ودي و تحيتي ..

ـمـ : منور أهلا و سهلاً 

ـو : والله نشكركـ


----------



## akato (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على الجهد الطيب 
والكتاب كبير جدا
بحدود 44 Mb


----------



## walid2020 (14 فبراير 2007)

*جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا ويا ريت لو تشوف لنا كتب بالغة العربية تكون أيسر و أكثر نفعا لنا

وأكرر مرة أخرى جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا*


----------



## المستريح (20 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك الحقيقة ملف مفيذ واشكرك علي المجهود


----------



## ابو تحسين (22 فبراير 2007)

*تطبيقات الطرقالجيوفيزيائية*

السلام عليكم حاولت اكثر من مرة الاطلاع على الموضوع ولن اتمكن ممكن ارسالة على بريدي الالكتروني المثبت كوني محتاجة فعلا مع فائق تقديري


----------



## ابو تحسين (22 فبراير 2007)

لن اتمكن الحصول على الملف ممكن ارسالة على بريدي مع التقدير


----------



## Moncef Makni (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng adel (25 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## الفقير لله (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا يااخي العزيز لازلت احمل الكتاب .........
مع التقدير


----------



## abdsalam1968 (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالناجي (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## tala112 (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير وجاري التحميل ونتمنى بأن تتحفنى بمثل هذه المواضيع المميزة مرات ومرات
ولك خالص تحياتي


----------



## عبد المحسن البدر (20 أبريل 2007)

_السلام عليكم
وفقكم الله_


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (28 أبريل 2007)

_*مشكور الف شكر لك اخوي وجزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*_


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## ياسر سالمان (10 مايو 2007)

شكراً على الهدية الرائعة 
جارى التحميل


----------



## عمر جواد كاظم (15 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز يوسف
اولا احب ان اشكرك على هذا الجهد 
ثانيا لقد حاولت ان ا نزل الملف لكن دون فائدة 
ما السبب ؟؟؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## yusefao (16 مايو 2007)

The file size is big and needs time.


----------



## مهندس مكة (17 مايو 2007)

لله يعيطك العافية


----------



## محمد الشجيري (22 مايو 2007)

الشكر الجزيل على هذا الموضوع المميز


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (8 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## عصام قاسم (10 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
جاري التحميل
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إنجنيير (14 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الموضوع الجيد الفعال وفر على الكثير من الجهد بالبحث عنه 
لك جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## omarosh (15 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## نوال وسام (17 أغسطس 2007)

انه كتاب رائع شكرا لك و زاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكراااا لكل انسان ببذل مجهود للفائدة


----------



## حسن عمار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا والف شكر وياريت المزيد وننتظر من سيادتكم موضوع جديد نحن فى الانتظار 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## نوار العباس (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي ... وجاري التحميل.....


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شــــــــــــــكرا على هذا الكرم


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي يوسف


----------



## مالك الحمد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا" على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## نورالبغداديه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاااك الله خير وبااارك فيك


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (3 نوفمبر 2007)

لك مني الشكرو التحاي العطره وبارك الله لك في هذا المجهود وتمت صديقا لهذا المنتدى


----------



## yousef900 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدالاسد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا"*



yusefao قال:


> <<<<<<ASALAM ALYKUM>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> http://www.cflhd.gov/agm/SiteVersions/geotechPdf.pdf


شكرا"الاخ العزيز


----------



## احمد صخر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

كتاب رائع بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## الاسد العربي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ليك علي مجهودك


----------



## المهندس ابوريان (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر يأخي العزيز وبالتوفيق أن شاء الله


----------



## أحمد صبرى البندارى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى الفاضل جزاك الله خير الجزاء أنت وكل من ساهم فى تثبيت هذا العمل الضخم
وجارى التحميل


----------



## ashraf galal (29 يناير 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لك صديقى الفاضل على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (30 يناير 2008)

اشكركم على التهنئة الرقراقة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 يونيو 2008)

جاري التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جسا س الخالدي (4 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر اول مره اقرء كتاب قي هذا المجال


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (4 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكور مشكور
مشكور
بارك الله فيك يا اخى وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mm--mm (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووورررر


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (20 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااا عـــــــــــــــــــــلى المجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهود الرائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع


----------



## ahmed amori (20 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fuad alarar (19 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر لكم


----------



## abosadeer (20 أغسطس 2011)

thank alot i will download it


----------



## احمد الفداوى (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوانى مهندسين الطرق والمساحه الرجاء من قام بتحميل الكتاب يبعثه لى على الاميل لانى حاولت مرارا تحميله ولكن دون جدوى من ذلك اميلى[email protected]


----------



## ياسري (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

